#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον ΙΙ - Απορίες

## aristoklis

Εχει ανοιχτει αλλο Θέμα για το προγραμμα "ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ ΚΑΤ’ ΟΙΚΟΝ II" η συνεχιζουμε εδω τις ερωτησεις;

Θέλω να μου πει καποιος αν γνωριζει που μπορω να βρω τα Παραρτηματα του νεου προγραμματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν δημοσιεύθηκαν ακόμη.

----------


## αλε

Το ισόγειο διαμέρισμα πολυκατοικίας (Δύο ανεξάρτητων οροφοδιαμερισμάτων) είναι απολύτως νόμιμο και θέλει να ενταχθεί στο πρόγραμμα "ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΩ ΙΙ". Όμως στον ακάλυπτο που είναι εξ αδιαιρέτου υπάρχουν παραβάσεις που είναι: Α) Η επέκταση υπάρχοντος γκαράζ που ανήκει στην ιδιοκτησία του ισογείου, Β) Έχει κατασκευαστεί εξώστες στον Α' όροφο που δεν υπήρχε στην άδεια με τη προβολή του στον ακάλυπτο, Γ) Η σκεπή στο δώμα δεν κατασκευάσθηκε και κατασκευάσθηκε απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου. Είναι δυνατή η ένταξή του στο πρόγραμμα με τις υπερβάσεις που υπάρχουν στον ακάλυπτο; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ πως ναι.
_ Είναι δεδομένο πως υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες.
_ Τη βεβαίωση νομιμότητας σύμφωνα με τον πρόγραμμα δεν τη δίνει ο μηχανικός, ούτε ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής ούτε ο σύμβουλος έργου. Τη δηλώνει ο αιτών.
_ Ο έλεγχος που θα γίνει είναι στο εμβαδόν των χώρων της αιτούμενης κατοικίας μεταξύ ΠΕΑ και Ε1-Ε9.

----------


## αλε

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## xenia chatz

Καλησπέρα, μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου απαντήσει για ποιο λόγο κάποιες αιτήσεις μου στο εξοικονομώ τέθηκαν στην κατάσταση: 03.β Ειδική περίπτωση αίτησης ?

Επίσης εμφανίζει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα *Η αίτησή σας έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως «Ειδική Περίπτωση»*, έχει προωθηθεί στο Δικαιούχο και βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία ελέγχου.

Έχω κάνει οριστική υποβολή.. Μήπως έκανα κάτι λάθος?

----------


## P.A.

Καλημέρα,

 Γράφω εδώ για την απορία που έχουν διατυπώσει και άλλοι συνάδελφοι  για το αν ένας ιδιοκτήτης ενός μικρού κτιρίου με π.χ. 3 κατοικίες μπορεί  να το βάλει στο Εξ ιι ως κτίριο. Έστω ότι είναι κύριες κατοικίες και οι  τρεις.

 Δυστυχώς ακόμα και μετά την 2 διευκρινιστική ερώτηση του υπουργείου και πάλι είναι ανοικτό σε ερμηνεία.

 Τελικώς υπάρχει κάποιος που είτε να ολοκλήρωσε τέτοιου είδους αίτηση ή να πήγε στο ΥΠΕΚΑ και να έλαβε μια αξιόπιστη απάντηση?

 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ πως ναι, είχα μια τέτοια περίπτωση που την προχώρησα κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## leodra

Μπορεί να

----------


## Ismail

> Καλησπέρα, μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου απαντήσει για ποιο λόγο κάποιες αιτήσεις μου στο εξοικονομώ τέθηκαν στην κατάσταση: 03.β Ειδική περίπτωση αίτησης ?
> 
> Επίσης εμφανίζει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα *Η αίτησή σας έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως «Ειδική Περίπτωση»*, έχει προωθηθεί στο Δικαιούχο και βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία ελέγχου.
> 
> Έχω κάνει οριστική υποβολή.. Μήπως έκανα κάτι λάθος?


'Εχω το ίδιο θέμα, όπως ένας γνωστός μου ακόμα. Τα δικά μας ακίνητα, αποκτήθηκαν Πέρσι και φέτος και δεν έχει γίνει φορολογική δήλωση μετά την απόκτηση του. Από όσο διάβασα, ο λόγος είναι αυτός. Πιθανών να έχεις το ίδιο θέμα

----------


## maryl

ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΩ ΙΙ 
μονοκατοικια ή πολυκατοικια; -μηδενικο εισοδημα- συνιδιοκτησια
συναδελφοι κολλησα...εχω δυο διαμερισματα στην ιδια πολυκατοικια. Το Γ1 και Το Γ2
1.γενικα ενα διαμερισμα τετραοροφης πολυκατοικιας μπαινει στην κατηγορια μονοκατοικια. ΣΩΣΤΑ;
2.Οταν το εισοδημα του ιδιοκτητη (πληρης 100% για το Γ1) ειναι 0 € μπορει να μπει στο προγραμμα; μπαινει και ενας εγγυητης; Αυτο το διαμερισμα το εκμισθωνει σε αλλον για τον οποιον ειναι κυρια κατοικια.
3. Ο παραπανω ιδιοκτητης ειναι στο αλλο Γ2 διαμερισμα συνιδιοκτητης με την αδερφη του (πληρης απο 50%) και επισης το εκμισθωνουν σε αλλον για τον οποιον ειναι κυρια κατοικια. Σε αυτο το διαμερισμα μπορει να μπει η αδερφη του; Αν ναι ο συνιδιοκτητης που εχει το 50% και κανει αιτηση για το αλλο διαμερισμα που προανεφερα, αποκλειεται σε ενα απο τα δυο; (μια αιτηση ανα ΑΦΜ) ή δεν παιζει ρολο;
Συγγνωμη για την εκταση. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Xάρης

1. Όχι, ένα διαμέρισμα πολυκατοικίας είναι διαμέρισμα.

2. Ναι, μπορεί να μπει στο πρόγραμμα, δεν υπάρχει κάτω όριο εισοδήματος.
Μπορούν να ενταχθούν και ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα, αρκεί να είναι δηλωμένα ως κύρια κατοικία από τους ενοικιαστές.
Το δάνειο από την τράπεζα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό για αιτούντες με μηδενικά εισοδήματα. Το αν θα το δώσει ή όχι μια τράπεζα χωρίς εγγυητή είναι δικό της θέμα, δεν είναι απαίτηση του προγράμματος.

3. Ναι, μπορεί την αίτηση να την κάνει η αδερφή του χωρίς να απαγορεύεται στον αδερφό να κάνει αίτηση για το Γ1.

----------


## iliascivp

Γεια σας συνάδελφοι και χρόνια πολλά. 

Έχω μια απορία διαδικαστικής φύσης σχετικά με το νέο εξοικονομώ και συγκεκριμένα με την υλοποίηση εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης στην κατοικία πελάτη μου. 

Είμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός με ΑΠΥ και δεν μπορώ να κόβω αποδείξεις λιανικής για πώληση προϊόντων και εξοπλισμών. Αυτό σημαίνει, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις προδιαγραφές του νέου εξοικονομώ, ότι δεν μπορώ να πουλήσω εγώ στον πελάτη μου το σύστημα της εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης.

 Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να κόψω μια ΑΠΥ στο τέλος των εργασιών, για την επίβλεψη του έργου και την τοποθέτηση του συστήματος. 

Ο πελάτης μου όμως, ο οποίος υλοποιεί το έργο με ίδιους πόρους, μου έχει μεταφέρει το σύνολο των χρημάτων στον λογαριασμό μου. Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής:

- Μπορώ εγώ με την σειρά μου να πληρώσω τον έμπορο-προμηθευτή του συστήματος και στα παραστατικά του-δελτία αποστολής αυτός να βάλει ως δικαιολογία τα στοιχεία του πελάτη μου? Δλδ να πληρώσω εγώ τον προμηθευτή αντί για τον πελάτη μου. 

- Μπορώ να του πουλήσω εγώ τα προϊόντα που ήδη έχω αγοράσει στο όνομά μου, με δελτίο αποστολής, όμως, στον τόπο του έργου? Έπειτα θα ενσωματώσω εργασία και πώληση προϊόντων σε ένα ΑΠΥ, όπως δλδ συνηθίζουμε σε κοινά οικοδομικά έργα. 

- Να επιστρέψω τα χρήματα που αντιστοιχούν στην προμήθεια στον πελάτη μου και αυτός με την σειρά του να πραγματοποιήσει εκ νέου την αγορά των υλικών? (τα υλικά βέβαια έχουν τοποθετηθεί). 

Παρακαλώ για τις απόψεις σας, εφόσον έχετε εμπειρία σε αυτό το θέμα και έχετε αντιμετωπίσει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω με το υπουργείο, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω και δεν έχω πάρει κάποια αξιόπιστη απάντηση από κάποιον συνάδελφο. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα τιμολόγια θα πρέπει να τηρούν τις προδιαγρασφές που αναφέρει ο οδηγός του προγράμματος προκειμένου να γίνου αποδεκτά.
Άρα, θα πρέπει να αναφέρονται τα στοιχεία του αιτούντος ως πελάτη και τα στοιχεία διεύθυνση του ακινήτου του για το οποίο έγινε η αίτηση ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης.
Η πληρωμή πρέπει να γίνει μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος σε επαγγελματικό λογαριασμό του προμηθευτή.
Αν η πληρωμή γίνει από εσένα αλλά αναφέρεται στην αιτιολογία το όνομα του αιτούντα, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## spy1612

Καλησπέρα,
Στην δική μου περίπτωση τα τετραγωνικά μέτρα που έχουν εγκριθεί προς παρέμβαση είναι περισσότερα από τα πραγματικά τετραγωνικά που πραγματοποιηθήκανε στα κουφώματα. Εάν βάλω στο 2ο ΠΕΑ τα πραγματικά της παρέμβασης θεωρείται ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ως προς την έγκριση ή θα πρέπει ο αλουμινάς να κουμπώσει στο τιμολόγιο πάνω στα δικά μου τετραγωνικά μέτρα?

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ΠΕΑ πρέπει να αποτυπώνουμε ό,τι ακριβώς βλέπουμε κατά την αυτοψία.
Ειδικά στο 2ο ΠΕΑ διότι αποτυπώνει τη σημερινή-τελική κατάσταση, αυτή που θα δουν και οι ελεγκτές, αν και όταν έρθουν.
Κατ' επέκταση και το τιμολόγιο των υλικών πρέπει να συνάδει με αυτά που καταγράφονται στο 2ο ΠΕΑ.

Πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω ότι θα δημιουργηθεί καθότι η εγκριθείσα δαπάνη είναι μεγαλύτερη της υλοποιημένης.

----------


## spy1612

Σε ευχαριστώ για την γνώμη σου!

----------


## Stamatoula

Έχω έναν πελάτη για το Εξοικονομώ 2 ο οποίος είναι συνιδιοκτήτης σε μια μονοκατοικία. Το 50% ανήκει στην πρώην σύζυγο  του που είναι πολίτης του εξωτερικου χωρίς ελληνική υπηκοότητα. Μπορεί να συμμετέχει στο πρόγραμμα; Χρειάζεται κάποια διαδικασία ;

----------


## Xάρης

Κανένα πρόβλημα.
Την αίτηση την κάνει οποιοσδήποτε από τους συνιδιοκτήτες, αρκεί να έχει ποσοστό επί της πλήρους κυριότητας ή της επικαρπίας.

----------

Stamatoula

----------

